
Failed SquadGoals: Spotify doesn’t use the Spotify model and neither should you - wahnfrieden
https://www.jeremiahlee.com/posts/failed-squad-goals/?hn
======
oblongx
Websites that override my scrolling are almost as obnoxious as sites that
auto-play audio/video.

~~~
jeremiahlee
I used CSS's proximity snapping. It doesn't override your scroll, but it does
snap the top of a section if the section is relatively close to the top of the
screen when you stop scrolling. It works much better in Firefox and Safari
than Chromium. For large screen viewing, the layout is intended to take up the
full screen.

I am experimenting with magazine layouts and editorial design. I'm sorry if
you don't like it. That's ok. I created this for me and just decided to let
people in.

